# [Privacy] Warning: Dolphin's Collection Of Your Browsing History



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't use it but I know a ton of people do.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1319529


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Total bullshit. He said he checked opera and it's clean so that's good because opera is way smoother than dolphin anyways. Interesting that there is a flood of 5 star ratings all of a sudden on dolphins page.


----------

